# "Shift Keys" won't work with some keys



## dfloria2PC (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello guys!
I have this problem with my laptop. Recently, the "Shift Keys" of my keyboard do not work with some keys, meaning, I can't capitalize some letters while I'm typing, or use some characters on the keyboard (like <, >, etc). Some of them work with the "left Shift", some of them work with the "right Shift", some of them do not work with either one. I have to work my way out with the "caps lock" key.

SYSTEM SPECS
Processor - Intel Celeron 2.16 GHz 2 Cores
O.S. - Window 8.1
RAM - 4 GB

WHAT I TRIED
1) On Task Manager, I "End Task" on Skype. It worked once. Tried it again, it did not work.
2) Updated keyboard drivers - Windows said - "Drivers n this device were up to date"
3) Tried "Start On-Screen", it did recognize the "Shift" key, some I believe that is not a problem related with the keyboard (hardware)
4) Did a System Restore, to a point that I knew that the was working properly

Any advice will be appreciate. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This happens, the keyboard needs to be replaced. What is the make and model # of your laptop? 
If you go to Ebay, you can search for your make and model # and purchase a keyboard. If you go to Youtube and type in your make and model # and type Replace Keyboard, you will find a video showing you how to replace it.


----------



## dfloria2PC (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. It is a HP 15 Notebook PC. Thats bad news, I got this laptops almost 8 months ago!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you bought it new 8 months ago then it is still under warranty with HP and they will replace it for free. You have up to a year.


----------



## dfloria2PC (Jan 25, 2008)

I know, the problem is I bought it and leave to another country. I's gonna be out for a bit, and it was not planned to come back just for the guarantee. But, thanks anyway for the reply!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can replace it yourself for about $10 US. But HP should honor your warranty no matter what country you are in now. You will probably have to send it into the HP office in that country.


----------

